# Some of my fishies....(extreme dial-up warning!)



## JandaSeve

*Some of my fishies(tank pics added) A LOT OF PICS!!!!!*

Argentia









Cockatoo...









HRP...









T. Maculipinnis...









BJD









BLUE baby!









Male midas...









marbled babies...









Male spilorum...









Female HRP and a few fry...









Male Texas protecting eggs...









Carpintes and Salvini...









One of our Lyonsi...

















JD in his favortie hiding spot...









Centrarchus female with the male peeking out behind her...









My Blue JD and half blue JD...









My gold nugget pleco...


----------



## fishfreaks

WOW!! THEYRE BEAUTIFUL!! what size tanks do you have them in?


----------



## Osiris

pretty cool, do you work with neets too?

If i remember right you had pics up before the forum went down awhile ago, with basement full of tanks and a lil one in walker right?


----------



## shev

wow, spectacular fish.


----------



## JandaSeve

Thanks guys!

FF: Tanks sizes are....
Aregntia-65
Cockatoo-10
HRP-20 L
Maculapinnis- 15
BJD- 45
Midas- 120
Marbled Cons- 20
spilorum-125
texas - 120
carpintes/salvini - 75
lyonsi- 75
JD - 75
Centrarchus - 30
GN Pleco - 40(?) I don't quite remember....

MP: Right now we have 2 pairs of breeding neets, and yes I'm the one witht he basement tanks... unfortunately we now have one in the living room and one in the bed room... It's spreading like a desease....


----------



## fishfreaks

JandaSeve said:


> Thanks guys! MP: Right now we have 2 pairs of breeding neets, and yes I'm the one witht he basement tanks... unfortunately we now have one in the living room and one in the bed room... It's spreading like a desease....


haha don't worry about it, your not the only one!


----------



## Shaggy

Nice fish! Take some pics of your tanks!


----------



## fishfreaks

Shaggy said:


> Nice fish! Take some pics of your tanks!


I second that one!


----------



## JandaSeve

ok... hopefully i'll have a chance tonight or tomorrow.... it'll probably be like group pics cuz I have like 40 tanks....


----------



## fishfreaks

wow! how do find time for water changes?


----------



## JandaSeve

we ussually split it up into 2 or 3 day and we only do them every other week...


----------



## Shaggy

40 tanks!! I have got to see this. On second thought, take a picture of your rooms that house the tanks.


----------



## Lexus

Wow neat! although its also High-speed cable warning too!!


----------



## JandaSeve

Shaggy they're all in one room... my husband and I have half the basement as a fish room... we except for the one in the living room and the one in the beed room but that ones not set up yet... I'll see if I have time tonight....


----------



## igorstshirts.com

Super nice pics... Looks like your fishes have great color.


----------



## JandaSeve

Here's the tank and fish room shots... If you want to know the size or whats in any of the tanks just ask... I'm too lazy to type them all out....


----------



## JandaSeve




----------



## JandaSeve




----------



## fishfreaks

HOLY COW!! you are my hero! whats your biggest sized tank?


----------



## JandaSeve

It's 210 gallons...


----------



## Shaggy

Nice fish room! Do I see a fireplace hiden behind some of te tanks.. 

Why do you have some many?


----------



## Lexus

Good god! What do you do with all those fish.... do you breed them all? Thats a lot of money sitting in that basement how did you afford all that?


----------



## shev

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## JandaSeve

Shaggy: you'll have to ask my husband... I thought it was completely rediculous when we hit 10 tanks. 

Lexus: We didn't get them all at once... we acumulated these tanks over a period of about 5 years....And yes we do breed them... I think jst about all of them are central american cichlids... with the exception of 3 bettas, a gudgion, 3 killi fish, 3 cockatoo cichlids, and some catfish... other wise they're all central american.

Thanks for all the compliments guys!!!


----------



## Shaggy

OK...ask him fo rme.. and post the reason here..


----------



## JandaSeve

He didn't have a good reason... go figure... It was like every time we saw a new fish we liked and didn't have room for it we got a new tank to put it in....


----------



## Lydia

awesome fish and tanks!!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks

JandaSeve said:


> He didn't have a good reason... go figure... It was like every time we saw a new fish we liked and didn't have room for it we got a new tank to put it in....


hahaha sounds familiar


----------



## Shaggy

That is to funny.


----------



## fish_doc

As a fellow aquariust with a basement of tanks I can totally see your logic in needing new tanks. LOL

I also use the one that they are expecting fry soon and I will need to seperate them from their parents.


----------



## SouthernJustice

Thats just creepy.. I like the tanks that add to the room in the name of decoration. Not make a room look like a creepy set of a PAX TV horror movie. You should sell the ones you don't like. What does your basement smell like?


----------



## fish_doc

Properly cared for tanks do not smell. And im sure JandaSeve is like me and there are no tanks they dont like. That is why we end up with so many. You see another fish you got to have and in order to get it you need another tank because it does not get along with any fish you already have.


----------



## blor

that is nice....looks like a fs


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow cool, I love Blue Baby!


----------



## Guest

Those are some cool fish, but my God! Get a job a shedd Aquarium or something!


----------



## blakeoe

Very Nice!!


----------



## fish_doc

Some of us would love to get jobs at places like Shedd but honestly they just dont pay enough.


----------



## Guppy123

Thats unbelievably, its like bigger then all the tanks in a 60 mile radius of my house.


----------



## fishfreaks

the tanks shouldnt smell if theres no trace of ammonia.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Wo wo wo, you're loaded! I wish I had the time to do that.


----------



## Osiris

JandaSeve said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> MP: Right now we have 2 pairs of breeding neets, and yes I'm the one witht he basement tanks... unfortunately we now have one in the living room and one in the bed room... It's spreading like a desease....


 

Yea i slipped on this thread lol. But janda, do u have any sellable fry right now? have a friend that just loves these things they aren't easy at all to come by.


----------



## fish_doc

Theres no smell and the humidity stays nice and high in the winter months.


----------



## JandaSeve

Holy crap! ppl r still replying to this... ok..... Smell isn't any different then a well kept LFS... Every now and then a fish will commit suicide out of one of the pond and make the place a bit smelly if we don't find it quickly. (we got nets for over them now though) We have a dehumidifier that keeps the humidity around 50-60%.


As for sellable fry... right now there are no neet fry b/c we just tore everything out of the tank to catch out 2 of the dovii so they all got eaten along with all the con fry. I'll keep you in mind if they breed again and try to get some fry aside. But they are mostly dovii/other neet pair/ convict food.


----------



## batray girl

what's in the giant rubbermaid?! it looks like a smaller version of our bamboo shark tank @ camp.


----------



## JandaSeve

in the black one?

A tiger shovel nose catfish and a snook...


----------



## batray girl

awesome! do you have any pictures of THEM?


----------



## JandaSeve

No, I'm thinking about taking out the filters so the water is still and I'll try to take some pics...


----------



## batray girl

that would make for some nice shots. let me know if you shoot them.


----------



## LabidoStebo

i don't care how old this thread is, but those tanks are just spectacular. how do you manage to afford all this. i'm dumfounded. i could spend hours upon hours in there. congratulations.


----------



## JandaSeve

we've aquired the tanks over a few years... and as for eletric, all the filters are sponge filters run off of 1 main air compressor and the basement stays pretty warm even in the winter so the heaters don't have to work very hard...


----------

